# Hot Spot? Need some help



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I don;t have a picture, I can take one tonight but I think Bailey has a pretty bad hot spot on her foot.

It's about 1/2" - 3/4" in diameter and right on her back leg by her paw. I've been trying to put neosporin on it with some luck, but it's still raw.

On that same paw, on the bottom inside part it looks like her paw skin is peeling off??? Very weird, I probably have to take a pic it's hard to explain.

Any suggestions before we take her to the vet?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Take a pic if you can, that will definitely help. Do you have any chlorhexidine handy? When Aspen used to get hot spots during the summers, I cleaned it with chlorhexidine 3 times a day. Healed very well. And quickly. If the hot spot was in a hairy area, I had to shave the area a bit. You could get some chlorhexidine and clean it 3 times a day. It will not sting her. I'm not sure if the neosporin will though. When Aspen had hot spots, I never took him to the vet. I always caught them early. Hope this helps!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've always had great success with Calm Coat, its an all natural spray with teatree oil in it. I've used it for abrasions, abcesses between the pads, patches of hairloss, and the many little bully bumps that bully's get. I really love this product! Dog Horse Cat Skin Allergies Treatment | Stop Dog Horse Itching Scratching | Remedy


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

here are some nice natural remedies to help with hotspots;

you should probably shave the hair around the infected area to keep hair out of it which could cause irritation. 

after this, id wash the infected area thoroughly with antibacterial soap or shampoo.

*try applying some tea tree oil* (Tea tree oil is anti fungal, a disinfectant, powerful antiseptic, this fights odor unbelievably well)
1 cup Distilled Water
1/4 tsp. antibacterial soap
1 1/2 tsp. Tea Tree Oil 

never use hydrogen peroxide for this can kill tissue and make matters worse. 

also make sure to keep your dog from chewing or licking the infected area because this spreads the infection. maybe get on of those cones to go around his head when you aren't around. good luck.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would clean it three times a day with chlorohexadine and betadine rotation. Dilute the chlorohexadine and betadine with warm water about 1:10 to 1:5 ratio. I wouldn't recommend using neosporin because it will actually encourage him to lick it even more since dogs generally like the taste of it. If have a cone I would use it or recommend going and getting one because making him leave it alone is the beat way to get it to heal.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm gonna look into the chlorohexadine and betadine. Can I get these at any local store/pharmacy?

I'm also gonna try and get a pic of the bottom of her paw, it's really baffling me whats wrong with it. The rough skin is just peeling off...really weird


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It sounds like she's been in lots of moisture.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea, take a pic before you take her to the vet if you can. Then we can see if it truly is a hot spot. But when you said it looks raw, sounds a lot like a hot spot to me...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Betadine and chlorohexadine are both available at a grocery store or Walgreens.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This might sound dumb but they sell chlorhexidine and betadine for people? And it's ok to use on canines? As you can see, I don't know much about pharmaceuticals...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> This might sound dumb but they sell chlorhexidine and betadine for people? And it's ok to use on canines? As you can see, I don't know much about pharmaceuticals...


i still say you should try tea tree oil. it seems like it would be much more "natural".


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> This might sound dumb but they sell chlorhexidine and betadine for people? And it's ok to use on canines? As you can see, I don't know much about pharmaceuticals...


As far as I know it is the same stuff. Honestly I used it the opposite way around...I have a first aid kit for our dogs I made from stuff from the clinic.
Aaaaaaaaaand in a pinch I've used both chlorhexidine and betadine on myself.
LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> As far as I know it is the same stuff. Honestly I used it the opposite way around...I have a first aid kit for our dogs I made from stuff from the clinic.
> Aaaaaaaaaand in a pinch I've used both chlorhexidine and betadine on myself.
> LOL


Same stuff... just water it down. No need to use it straight out of the bottle


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> Same stuff... just water it down. No need to use it straight out of the bottle



I was trying to find the original topic where you guys told us about this but I couldn't so I thought I'd jump in here. I picked up my Betadine and Chlorhexadine at Walgreens this week (but got the store brand of course) and also got two little spray bottles to dilute it in. It was expensive like you said (about $13 each and $1.99 for the squirt bottles) but I did the 1:10 ratio so it will last forever. So far I've only used the Chlorhexadine but it's worked GREAT on Rockys two hot spots he's scratched on his side. Not only has it cleaned them right up, but he sniffs it and turns away and doesn't even lick it. It worked so great that I use it on Chelsy's little private parts. She tends to leak a little urine and dribble on herself since her back problems and sometimes get's a little irritation down there. Seems to be clearing her right up. I spray a little on cotton squares and scrub the areas but I could also just squirt it on with the little squirt bottles. 

Thanks for the great info!!!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestions. Her spot is healing up awesome using the Betadine and Chlorhexadine. Saved me $40 + medicine if I were to go to the vet


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i second tea tree oil also. that is what i have used in the past, and recommend for clients. or look for a tea tree oil based medication. Espree makes a foam that has it in it, and some shampoos. I know for a fact that they will clear up a hot spot in a short time.


----------

